# [Howto] IssueTracker - La gestion de tickets tout simplement

## boozo

[ M.à.j.] : 31/03/07 - Création du document - 

IssueTrackerProduct -  (Ticketing) 

Un outil de Gestion de tickets opensources, simple, efficace et mignon tout plein   :Very Happy: 

Vous en connaissez sans doutes d'autres, mais en faisant un petit tour d'horizon des softs disponibles dans portage pour des besoins professionnels (ticketing orienté fonctionnel), je suis tombé sur IssueTracker.

Il s'agit d'une application de ticketing/tracker tournant sur Zope et sommes toutes fort sympatique. Pour vous détailler un peu et vous expliquer ma démarche, l'objectif visé est d'offir à des opérationnels d'une application métier d'informatique de gestion, une interface simple et agréable permettant de recencer et de traiter les problèmes rapidement. 

Dans le domaine du commerce en ligne par exemple, je ne crois pas trop m'avancer en vous disant que Zope est un client fiable. Mais comme beaucoup d'entre-vous sans doutes, il me semblait « nébuleux » (pour être tout-à-fait franc, il l'est toujours un peu pour moi à l'heure actuelle mais après cette seconde expérience avec, je commence à y prendre goût  ^^ )

ndr : ceci-dit, je n'ai pas la prétention de vous parler de Zope en long en large et en travers, d'autres que moi le feront bien mieux et ce n'est pas ici l'intérêt de mon propos.

Mais loin de ces considérations, c'est littéralement séduit par l'essai de cet outil que je me suis décidé à vous faire dans la foulée un p'tit how-to en espérant qu'il vous donnera envie d'y goûter aussi et peut-être d'aller plus loin avec.

En effet, quand on s'y penche 5 minutes, la mise en oeuvre est aisée, le design agréable, paramétrage flexible et soigné... tout pour plaire !

Là normalement, si vous avez jeté un oeil au projet et si j'ai bien fait l'article, vous devez déjà commencer a vous sentir d 'essayer çà dans un coin de votre serveur personnel pour vous faire une opinion. Alors, c'est parti, on y va ?   :Wink: 

Checklist    - ATTENTION ! -     net-zope/zope-3 n'est pas encore supporté par IssueTracker

Hors Overlay : net-zope/issuetrackerproduct : arch : 0.5.0b  - rdepend python-2.3 par Zope ; ~arch : 0.6.5  - idem

ndr: En regardant d'un peu plus près, je me suis apperçu que le maintien chez nous est "ancien" et les dernières versions stables diponibles sur le site du projet en témoignent. Donc, a vous de voir selon vos besoins mais si vous tenez comme moi à vous passer de la dépendance python-2.3, je me suis offert un "bump" qui semble bien tourner en test et que je vous présente ici. Toutefois, avant de le déclarer en bonne et due forme sur b.g.o, je vous le soumets ici en complément du how-to ; n'étant un pro de Zope, il y a peut-être des choses à revoir pour valider la bestiole proprement (j'éditerai ensuite pour mettre le n° du tracker)

Overlay : net-zope/issuetrackerproduct : ~arch : 0.7.3  - rdepend python-2.4 ; >=net-zope/zope-2.9

```
 # Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit zproduct

DESCRIPTION="Friendly Issue tracking system for Zope"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.issuetrackerproduct.com"

SRC_URI="${HOMEPAGE}/Download/IssueTrackerProduct-${PV}.tgz"

LICENSE="ZPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE=""

RDEPEND="

        >=dev-lang/python-2.4

        >=net-zope/zope-2.9

        <net-zope/zope-3

        "

ZPROD_LIST="IssueTrackerProduct"

pkg_postinst() {

        zproduct_pkg_postinst

        ewarn "TODO : ewarn postinstall method"

        ewarn "TODO : ewarn postinstall method"

}
```

Pour faire bref et juste pour rappel, la méthodologie pour le passage par overlay étant bien détaillée dans la doc gentoo et dans pas mal d'how-to (cependant je trouve préférable pour ma part d'installer zope et zope-config (optionnel mais pratique pour manager les Zinstances) indépendemment d'un zproduct mais bon a vous de voir):

```
#mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/net-zope/issuetrackerproduct

#ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-zope/issuetrackerproduct/issuetrackerproduct-0.7.3.ebuild digest

#echo "=net-zope/zope-2.{la_version_que_vous_voulez} ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

// /me en 2.9.6 pour cause de dépendance à un autre zproduct et j'avais la flemme de slotter  :p

#echo "net-zope/issuetrackerproduct ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

#emerge -pv =net-zope/zope-2.blablabla zope-config issuetrackerproduct

#emerge -v =net-zope/zope-2.blablabla zope-config issuetrackerproduct
```

Après, rien de plus simple : jeter juste un oeil à /etc/zope-config.conf selon vos desiderata mais vous pouvez laisser la conf de base sans soucis ; puis :

```
#zope-config        // ajouter une Zinstance - pour nous : "zope-issuetracker" par exemple

#/etc/init.d/zope-issuetracker start      // démarre votre zope et charge la Zinstance créée

#zprod-manager add         //  ajoute le Zproduct IssueTracker à la liste des produits
```

Allez ensuite dans l'interface de gestion de Zope pour configurer et personnaliser votre Zinstance très intuitivement   :Very Happy: 

Voilà, ça y'est ! Amusez-vous bien ! Et n'hésitez pas à me faire vos commentaires/suggestions pour améliorer tout çà comme d'hab.   :Wink: 

Remarques :

Je vous mets le lien direct vers la doc d'install au besoin mais c'est pas vraiment nécessaire ; je vous assure que la configuration est très simple à comprendre et qu'en 5 minutes vous aurez cuisiné votre bestiole aux petits oignons ^^

Je profite également de cette zone de remarques pour vous mettre un petit feedback au niveau de la concurrence, et pour vous faire un résumé non exhaustif de ce que j'ai essayé vite fait dans la bagarre pour me faire une opinion (sans doutes un chouilla partial mais bon, que voulez vous, j'avais déjà des idées bien arrétées  lol  ; qui a dit « préjugés » ?) : 

www-apps/roundup ; c'est dans la même idée qu'issuetracker donc sympa aussi car très légé. Personnellement, je l'ai testé avant de tomber sur issuetracker mais je l'ai trouvé trop minimaliste ; il convenait moins à mes besoins/attentes - un second choix donc.

www-apps/trac ; très connu, très puissant mais bien que la fonctionnalité soit présente et de qualité, c'est autre chose... il est bien plus dans la ligné des framework orientés developpement de projet info ; le ticketing n'étant qu'une fonctionnalité de second plan.

www-apps/otrs ; Du bon gros soft de ticketing plutôt orienté hotline selon moi mais rien à redire ; en revanche là c'est l'usine à gaz, pléthore de fonctionnalités et d'intégrations (je ne parle meme pas des dépendences)... Bref, pas dans mon CC.

www-apps/rt -  Très correct sans doutes mais trop de dépendances là encore et au niveau ergonomie enduser, j'ai vraiment pas accroché du tout alors mes fonctionnels je n'ose l'imaginer...

www-apps/mantisbt ; désolé, mantis j'ai un mauvais vécu avec donc je l'ai exclu d'office (oui oui, je sais... mais j'ai déjà mentionné que j'étais partial    :Twisted Evil:   ). Cependant, jeter un oeil quand même car php/mysql/apache oblige, il pourrait peut-être vous convenir selon votre infrastructure et/ou vos profils d'utilisateurs.

Après il me restait le Bugzilla... la référence... hautement paramétrable, puissant (peut-être trop?), etc. Là encore, trop geek, trop lourd à gérer à tous points de vues en regard des objectifs.

----------

## netfab

A l'air sympa, merci  :Very Happy: 

----------

